# Canyonlands National Park - Moab, Utah



## KenL (Nov 1, 2009)

Last month I spent a few days in Moab, Utah visiting Canyonlands and Arches National Parks. In order to get to several of the spots I shot from in Canyonlands I had to get stupidly-close to the edges of the canyon at times...... 

I had been shooting at Arches NP and the sky was cloudless. The next day a storm was coming into the area so I went to Canyonlands and got the clouds that I usually prefer in my landscape shots. This shot is my favorite from that day. 

Model = NIKON D300
Exposure Time = 1/351"
F Number = F8
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Date Time Original = 2009-10-03 11:46:13
Focal Length = 17mm


----------



## David84 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, very beautiful! This photo looks like an HDR almost before seeing your EXIF data.... great colors, tones, and nicely composed!

-David


----------



## KenL (Nov 1, 2009)

David84 said:


> Wow, very beautiful! This photo looks like an HDR almost before seeing your EXIF data.... great colors, tones, and nicely composed!
> 
> -David


 
Thank you David! 

You got it right.....this was a 5-shot HDR. First processed in Photomatix Pro, then Photoshop (I use numerous NiK plugins).


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow beautiful shot. Most of the time I dislike HDR's but this is well done!

Great shot! :thumbup:


----------



## KenL (Nov 1, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Wow beautiful shot. Most of the time I dislike HDR's but this is well done!
> 
> Great shot! :thumbup:


 
Thank you Atlas77! 

While I can appreciate the artistic side of extreme-HDR it's not my preference either..... Seeing those images kept me away from HDR until I found that it (multiple images) could just help capture what my eyes were seeing when one image couldn't.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 1, 2009)

Hate to sound like a broken record, but me too = WOW!!!!!!!!

Print that one out on stretched canvas and sell it!


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 1, 2009)

KenL said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow beautiful shot. Most of the time I dislike HDR's but this is well done!
> ...


 
For sure, may I ask what lens you were using for this shot? If its in the original post I apologize.


----------



## ocular (Nov 1, 2009)

To be honest I don't like the tone mapping. The only part I like is the extreme left, I like the texture.


----------



## KenL (Nov 1, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Hate to sound like a broken record, but me too = WOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Print that one out on stretched canvas and sell it!


 
Thank you Patrick!


----------



## KenL (Nov 1, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> ..... may I ask what lens you were using for this shot? If its in the original post I apologize.


 
Oops, I should have included that..... I was using the Nikkor 12-24DX/f4 with a Hoya ProDigital circular polarizing filter.


----------



## tnvol (Nov 2, 2009)

Really wild colors.  Awesome pitcture!


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice shot - I spend a freakish amount of time in Southern Utah.

I would suggest a higher Micro Contrast (9-10) to add more detail to the foreground and Micro Smoothing to clear up the sky.


----------



## KenL (Nov 2, 2009)

tnvol said:


> Really wild colors. Awesome pitcture!


 
Thank you Tnvol!


----------



## KenL (Nov 2, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> Nice shot - I spend a freakish amount of time in Southern Utah............


 
Thank you McNugget! 

I really want to get to Bryce Canyon!


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out my Flickr sets and photo blog for some other Utah locations - summit42's photosets on Flickr
Summit42.com

I highly suggest Capitol Reef and Escalante.


----------



## KenL (Nov 4, 2009)

David84 said:


> Wow, very beautiful! This photo looks like an HDR almost before seeing your EXIF data.... great colors, tones, and nicely composed!
> 
> -David


 
Very nice David.....and lovely family!! We were both in Utah at the same time.......


----------

